# Glycine Combat Sub review



## bmxbandit

First Review I've done, First Glycine I've bought, what the heck - here goes. Hope it's half interesting or of some use to anyone looking for a decent diver or a point of view on Glycine's products.
The watch is my shiny new Glycine Combat Sub Automatic with Black dial/Bezel and on the SS bracelet. 








Please excuse my blatant lack of knowledge on technical terms, photographic and descriptive ability!









*Case and Bracelet*
200m WR rated, 316L Stainless Steel, 42mm excl. Crown & guards, it comes in below a lot of most divers at approx 11mm thick, but doesn't look at all too thin IMO (had been my fear when I ordered it). Brushed finish on top, with polished sides and bezel. Rear of case is brushed, with case back polished and nicely etched with Glycine logos, a couple of Seals (?) and some watch info (see terrible photo). 








Finished well, it feels good in your hand and on your wrist - you know that smoothness that well-made watches have? This has that! The lugs have a quite pronounced curve on them that fits nicely with the curve of my wrist and measure 22mm from lug to lug. Large screw-down crown feels super solid and reassuringly tight. Knurled for your comfort and ease of grip, and is both of these things. And as a nice touch, the crown has the Glycine Crown marked on it, and this sits horizontal with the case when screwed in fully (don't know if that's by design or not, but I like that sort of thing!)
Bracelet is a brush-finished Oyster style with polished edges with all solid links and end links. It has a push-button release double-locking clasp that feels very secure, and overall it feels very well made, finished well, weighty but not too, doesn't rattle when worn, all that good stuff. It tapers to 20mm at the clasp from 22mm at the lugs, but I had to measure to check as it's almost imperceptible. It is almost square ended (very slightly converse curve on the bracelet shoulder) and fits really snugly into the slightly convex bracelet mount part of the case (does this have a name?) with no gaps at the lugs or case, and no play between case and end-link at all.
The clasp is signed GLYCINE SWISS and has the Crown image, which looks stamped in from the underside. It has 5 micro-adjustment holes for fine-tuning, which is great and I have it fitting perfectly.

























*Movement*
2824 - 2. Well known enough by most, The 2824 is an automatic 25 jewel movement and can be found in 4 grades of quality (differences detailed below): Standard, Elaborated, Top or Chronometer. Glycine use Elaborated or Top grade I believe - have e-mailed Glycine to find out which is in my Sub. They are reported as reliable and sturdy. (Mine is currently running + 2 seconds a day :-!, and can regulate at night depending on how I put the watch down - Good enough for COSC then it's good enough for me!)
the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day. 
The Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
The Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.
The COSC is as it says, certified to COSC standards.

*Crystal*
Flat Sapphire so should be fairly resistant to scrapes. In my opinion, a coating of AR would really improve the look of the watch, but happy with it as is. Gives about 33mm of legible dial which is more than adequate for easy reading.
*Bezel*
42mm across and 60 Clicks, feels super firm and excellent quality. Can't imagine it being knocked out of place at all. Black Metal insert. Haven't scratched it yet so can't say how durable, with the same design as loads of other well-known divers. 10 minute markers plus minute markers for the first ten. Triangle 12 o'clock marker with lume pip in centre. Also has a "nobble" (technical description) above the pip on the outer part of the bezel. Most importantly, it sits at exactly 12 o'clock - nothing worse than when they're a mm out of line!








*Hands and Dial*
Sort of Mercedes hands like on a Rolly Sub, but without the Mercedes bit. Orange outers with full Super Luminova inners. Very legible. Arabic hour markers all the way around with a Super Luminova covering that gives them a light yellow tinge, except 3, where there's a date aperture nicely trimmed in grey/white. Much smaller 24hr markers in Grey/White sit just inside of the 12hr markers, and the point of the hour hand sits to the centre of these smaller numbers on its way round.
Grey/White central writing above the central point says "GLYCINE" with "SWISS" below and the Glycine crown above. "COMBAT" & "AUTOMATIC" below the central point, then smaller "SUB 20 ATM" in orange below that. Nice font sizes, not too intrusive or too cluttering of the face. SWISS and MADE SL sits either side of the 6 o'clock in matching but smaller font.
Dial is about 33mm and is matte Black with a slim outer ring of Orange to match the hands. Date wheel is also black with Grey/White number. The tip of the minute hand sits precisely on the inner edge of this Orange ring and I get a general impression of quality from the whole layout.
I did wonder if the Orange inner ring and the Orange hands were an Orange overload, and to switch them out for the white ones used on other Combat Subs, but it's growing on me now so will stay as is. 
The face overall feels wide, no sense of clutter, and despite quite a lot going on does not look too busy or detract from its basic function of telling the time! I believe that older Glycines had a less than spectacular lume, but the SL on mine glows like Billy-O. I couldn't get a decent shot of it though, and hanging about in the office toilet with the lights off is not something I wanted to do for too long!

*In summary:*
Very comfortable to wear and definitely an overall sense of a well-engineered and robust watch. I needed to remove 3 links to size, and it has split pins retaining them, so easy job. It all weighs in now at 159g sized for my wrist. Just right, I reckon. 
Anything else, just ask - but I'd recommend them to anyone. I'm well pleased, and I think as a slightly lesser known brand, one with a fairly individual take on style, definitely concerned with quality and IMO excellent "bang for buck" factor - you don't need to look much further. Came with 2 years International Warranty that covers everthing including bracelet failure etc, a black cushion and a nice little wooden box!








(I am in no way affiliated with Glycine, despite my obvious new-found bias!!!)


----------



## Denke27

Nice review! Thanks! :-!

A wonderful Glycine...I regret I sold mine. Actually I regret every Glycine sale I ever made... ;-)

/erik


----------



## Dennis Smith

A friend owned one of those and I was able to check it out in person. It instantly became my favorite military styled watch. I love the look and feel of it...from the perfect dimensions to the orange highlights. A very sharp watch. Enjoy! Thanks for the great review.


----------



## bmxbandit

Cheers. Actually looking to Mod it slightly now i've lived with it for a bit. got some Grey hands from Glycine and looking to add them in, with an Orange tip to the second hand so it ties in with the Orange outer dial.
I'll get some piccies up when it's done....


----------



## Watchyman

bmxbandit said:


> hanging about in the office toilet with the lights off is not something I wanted to do for too long!


This was my favorite part!
:-d

How are you modding it? I think it's lovely, but a tad too orange.


----------



## jcoat007

Denke27 said:


> Actually I regret every Glycine sale I ever made... ;-)


Same here!!!!! o|


----------



## por44

I've owned one for several years - a solid performer with a little bit of flair.

Thanks for your time & effort.

Well Done!


----------



## bmxbandit

Watchyman said:


> This was my favorite part!
> :-d
> 
> How are you modding it? I think it's lovely, but a tad too orange.


My sentiments exactly. 
I'm swapping the Orange hands out for identical, but Grey (from Glycine, used in the other Combat Sub colour schemes). Keeping the Orange chapter ring, and tipping the end of the new Grey Second hand in Orange, just to tie in with the chapter ring. Sort of like the photo (currently just laid them on the crystal for illustration purposes)


----------



## AWRosey

Thanks bmxbandit for the great review. :-! I have become a fan of the Combat Sub as they offer me the perfect mix of dress/sport to wear every day. I currently own 2, (blue face / orange bezel & yellow face / blue bezel) and have plans to make the color scheme you have my third. However, I like the orange and wouldn't change a thing.

Alan


----------



## jcoat007

bmxbandit said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> I'm swapping the Orange hands out for identical, but Grey (from Glycine, used in the other Combat Sub colour schemes). Keeping the Orange chapter ring, and tipping the end of the new Grey Second hand in Orange, just to tie in with the chapter ring. Sort of like the photo (currently just laid them on the crystal for illustration purposes)


I really like that!!!! That's going to look great!!!! :-!


----------



## Radjoe

Great review,thanks.
Greetings and a picture of my Glycine with orange strap.


----------



## cestommek

Thanks for the review,i like it!:-!.
The combat sub is a great watch and has a good price|>|>


----------



## dreski

I just have this one for a month now. I love it. And it is very accurate. Great quality watch! I especially love the open lugs which makes changing straps so much easier.


----------

